# Surefire Saint Minimus



## freq18hz (Mar 29, 2010)

Is it just me, or is this headlamps brightest setting not all that bright? It's rated at 100 lumens, but I'm finding that it's not quite as bright as my Surefire G2. Also the Minimus seems to have not much throw, just a complete flood. Kinda sucks that for this price there is no beam adjustability.

*EDIT:* Does anyone have any information on how this compares to the Zebralight h501 (and the upcoming H31's) ? Specifically, which is brighter the H501 or the Minimus? What about reliability/battery life etc?



Thoughts?


----------



## Launch Mini (Mar 29, 2010)

Like you said, the light is over a larger area rather than a tight beam.
Mine is plenty bright enough for it's intended purpose.
I don't want a headlight with a tight beam, as then I would be constantly sweeping my head side to side.


----------



## freq18hz (Mar 29, 2010)

But without a brighter beam, isn't it harder to see farther down the trail? The Minimus has a good flood, but really poor throw. I would have figured that 100 lumens would look really bright, but its barely brighter than this 60 lumen petzel. Maybe because the beam isn't as focused?


-Freq


----------



## BigHonu (Mar 29, 2010)

A light with a beam biased toward flood is meant for close range stuff. Even a 500 lumen flood light will not project light adequately for spotting something down the trail.

Also, because the way the eye and brain works, you need quite a big bump in output (IIRC around 4x more lumens) to make a light appear twice as bright, assuming they have similar beam patterns.


----------



## freq18hz (Mar 29, 2010)

Does anyone have any information on how this compares to the Zebralight h501 (and the upcoming H31's) ?


-Freq


----------



## carrot (Mar 29, 2010)

100 lumens is bright, yes, but I suspect that any belief of shortcomings with the Minimus lies in sticker shock. Take it out and play with it, I suspect you will find it is quite useful on the trails. You will have plenty of light, and combined with any reasonable pocket light you will be quite fulfilled in your illumination needs.


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 29, 2010)

freq18hz said:


> Is it just me, or is this headlamps brightest setting not all that bright? It's rated at 100 lumens, but I'm finding that it's not quite as bright as my Surefire G2. Also the Minimus seems to have not much throw, just a complete flood. Kinda sucks that for this price there is no beam adjustability.
> 
> *EDIT:* Does anyone have any information on how this compares to the Zebralight h501 (and the upcoming H31's) ? Specifically, which is brighter the H501 or the Minimus? What about reliability/battery life etc?
> 
> ...


 
If yea don't like flood the H501 isn't your headlamps. I would get a Fenix HL20 1XAA headlamp for throw if looking for single cell/throw light. Though I would play around more with the SF first in the woods etc.


----------



## Ska-T (Mar 29, 2010)

Freq, most of the ZebraLight headlamps are floods, but the new H31 and H313w are not. They have a 8.6 degree hot spot and 76 degree spill beam. By comparison, the ZL H50 is a 120 degree flood (no hot spot). The H501 and H30 are 80 degree floods (no hot spot).

The H31 isn't due out until April 15, so I don't know who has seen a comparison of the H31 and St Min beams.


----------



## hopkins (Mar 30, 2010)

Surefire Saint Minimus may have a design flaw, common
of this style of headlamp of illuminating a persons nose
with reflected down scattered light from the plastic housing around the LED
.


----------



## BigHonu (Mar 30, 2010)

hopkins said:


> Surefire Saint Minimus has the common design flaw
> of this style of headlamp of illuminating a persons nose
> with reflected side light from the plastic housing around the LED
> when tilted even slightly down from level straight out beaming.




Whoa, that is a bummer! Thanks for the post!


----------



## carrot (Mar 30, 2010)

hopkins said:


> Surefire Saint Minimus has the common design flaw
> of this style of headlamp of illuminating a persons nose
> with reflected side light from the plastic housing around the LED
> when tilted even slightly down from level straight out beaming.



I don't wish to imply that you have a big nose or anything, but I certainly do not experience this when using the Saint. But maybe you have a big nose.


----------



## Flashlightboy (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't have this problem with my Saint. I mean it's not your fault your parents made you incompatible with some Surefire products.


----------



## hopkins (Mar 30, 2010)

Interesting. Wonder if some Saints are being shipped with a defect that allows
that down spatter of light?

Pics show a bright bar of light hitting
the upper bridge of the guys nose and the area between his eye brows, also the table pic almost at a right angle
downward from the beam direction. Hard to miss.

Those that do not think they have this defect, please could you check again by
looking into a mirror (while in a dark room etc) and see if there is any
down scatter light onto your face? Have the light tilted as you normally would for use.

(angle the beam of course so it misses you as it comes back from the mirror)


----------



## mntnrnnr (Mar 30, 2010)

My Saint definitely has that ring of scatter light at 90 degrees from the light. I called Surefire on it and they said it was "normal" "prismatic reflection." I was disappointed in that... if they could fix that it would be an ideal headlamp! As it is it's annoying to see it out of the corner of your eye...


----------



## carrot (Mar 30, 2010)

I have used the Saint for over a dozen hours without getting such a problem. I also wear glasses on occasion, so if I experienced that problem I would also get backscatter of light reflected off my glasses. 

It may also have to do with the fact that I have the Saint sitting right above my eyebrows and not all the way up my forehead.

There was some rumbling that the very first Saints to roll out of the factory had lenses that stuck out slightly more than the current production ones, due to the interesting corona/rings on the outer edge of the beam on some and the lack of said rings on others.


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello Carrot,

Does that mean that you don't have a nose...? :devil:

Just kidding.

Back scatter can be a problem with some headlamps, but with others it doesn't seem to be noticed. I have found that I have to wear the light for a night before I can decide if it is a problem or not.

Tom


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 31, 2010)

mntnrnnr said:


> My Saint definitely has that ring of scatter light at 90 degrees from the light. I called Surefire on it and they said it was "normal" "prismatic reflection." I was disappointed in that... if they could fix that it would be an ideal headlamp! As it is it's annoying to see it out of the corner of your eye...


 
For some people glare is a bigger problem than others. I am in the fear-o-glare group as it drives me nuts though don't own a SF headlamp.


----------



## freq18hz (Mar 31, 2010)

I notice no glare with the Minimus.


-Freq


----------



## hopkins (Apr 1, 2010)

Some more images of the Saint headlamp showing how it throws light
downward towards the face.

Worn high enough on the forehead seems
to allow a hat or bulging eyebrows, or helmet brim to shield the light from getting to the lower face.

A glare shield should have been incorporated into the design like on certain Petzl headlamps to shade the face.

(Pics from the Surefire web site) Think they know.


----------



## umc (Apr 1, 2010)

I just picked up a minimus and brought it home and tested to see if I have the "scatter effect" and I do. It's annoying but I'll have to try it for a bit to see how annoying.


----------



## umc (Apr 7, 2010)

Well I've worn my Minimus for a little bit now and have to say that the "normal" "prismatic reflection" is extremely annoying and to the point I don't think I'll be able to use the headlamp as is. I plan on calling Surefire today to see if they have any suggestions, if not then I'm going to see what I can do to "rig" something to eliminate this issue. I love the headlamp but it's very difficult for me to use with the glare bouncing up in my eyes as well catching the rings on my shirt and things around me...



Carrot,

You mentioned this in your post above:

"There was some rumbling that the very first Saints to roll out of the factory had lenses that stuck out slightly more than the current production ones, due to the interesting corona/rings on the outer edge of the beam on some and the lack of said rings on others."

Do you know anything more about this? I'm wondering if I got a "older" model before the change, if in fact there was a change.

I'll ask Surefire that as well.


----------



## pulstar (Apr 7, 2010)

It would be awesome if you called and asked Surefire about that issue since i'm seriously thinking about getting SF minimus, but these reflections really are something to think of before buying anything...


----------



## umc (Apr 7, 2010)

I called Surefire and they gave me a RMA to send the minimus in to them to look at, fix, replace. 

I'm going to try and get it mailed out today but I may not be able to get to the post office today, we'll see. Once in they said one to two weeks


----------



## hopkins (Apr 7, 2010)

umc

Except for this down scatter beam problem the Saint headlamp has 
a great design. We wonder if the Surefire folks have suffered
industrial sabotage in this case. Very strange.

A small flexible shade epoxy'd on would surely solve
the problem. A bit of black plastic or rubber cut to fit and with the 
contact surfaces roughened for good epoxy stick, it would be a permanent fix. 
Just an idea. Sorry for my poor sketching.


----------



## umc (Apr 7, 2010)

My Minimus is off in the mail to Surefire so we'll see what happens.

If it comes back with no change then I'll be looking at doing something like you suggest hopkins, I do love the design and UI so I'll make it work one way or another.


----------



## Ace12 (Apr 10, 2010)

Anyone have any beamshot comparisons of the Saint vs. Zebralight 501 ?


----------



## SunDog (Apr 14, 2010)

I got two Minimus headlamps when they first came out and we have used them for 21 nights of backpacking so far as well as some car camping. Lots more coming up. 

Mine have no issues with the beam scatter. I just checked the mirror with the beam on high power and aimed way down like you would do for reading up close with the beam centered on a page (although for real reading I keep it on ultra low power or course). I had to move my finger out from my nose close to an inch before the light struck it and my glasses or forehead did not catch any light at all. When it is aimed out like one would do when walking, the beam does not even come close to the nose at all. That guy in the picture may have his light adjusted way wrong for normal viewing is all I can figure. These things happen. Once Girlfriend had her bulb pointed towards the head band as we do to keep them protected when not in use. She forgot and when she turned it on she exclaimed that the light had stopped working. I told her to rotate it to a normal viewing position.  That did the trick. Sometimes it is simply user error. 

For trail walking we find this light overkill on high. Very nice. Off trail when moving in the dark it is wonderful. It illuminates any danger and lets you move through the terrain safely and not break a leg or your neck.  As they say, it is focused for human vision so you don't have to pan your head around to see everything. 

We both find it perfect for reading or for inside the tent with its nice low setting and just perfect around camp on the lower settings. There is plenty of extra light in there when you need to call on this little light source for more. It is very easy on batteries. 

Our camp two weeks ago got quite spooky in the dark. It was fun walking around in this place after dark set in with the Minimus lamps for hands free travel.


----------



## steveG (Apr 14, 2010)

What cool camping! Where is that?


----------



## SunDog (Apr 14, 2010)

That is up in northwestern New Mexico


----------



## freq18hz (Apr 14, 2010)

Looks like an amazing spot! Very jealous!



So as an update: I purchased a second minimus. The beam looks very similar, although the controls seem to be a lot stiffer than the first one I bought. Interesting to see differences like this.


-Freq


----------



## hopkins (Apr 14, 2010)

Sundog
That's good to hear that you have no down scatter with your Saint


Wonder if the non reflectivity of the LED cavity has been increased
as its the only thing I can think of that would correct such an obvious
bar of down scatter. This images show the headlamp is very non reflective.


----------



## umc (Apr 27, 2010)

This a copy and paste from the other thread since I wanted to say the same thing:

There was a box from Surefire waiting for me when I got home today and man was I excited to see that, nervous at the same time.

I opened it up and there was some commercial packaging inside, I thought it a bit odd but pulled out the box and it was a Minimus box with a brand new Minimus inside, head band and all. So I'm assuming that Surefire couldn't fix the one I sent in and just shipped me a new one.

I promptly took the light down to the basement to test it out and low and behold it worked perfectly. No more reflections off my face and body. It works great. I've in love with this light now.

One other thing I noticed is that the off and mid-way detent are more pronounced with this new light vs the other. The serial number on the new one is a later (bigger) number than the one I sent in so maybe they did make some changes in the later ones.

I would now highly recommend this light and can't wait to actually use it. I love the UI and don't think it's heavy at all but I've only worn it for no more than 10 minutes at one time.

So, OP, did you end up getting one? How did it turn out?


----------



## hopkins (Apr 27, 2010)

umc - thats good news. The Surefire people came through for you.
Bravo.


----------



## mntnrnnr (Apr 27, 2010)

So I was one of the others that reported the "prismatic refraction." Taking my cue from UMC I called Surefire (for a second time) today and this time was promptly issued an RMA. Hoping they come through - because I'm in the same boat as UMC: if it weren't for the refraction I'd say the Saint is a fantastic headlamp! Fingers crossed.


----------



## carrot (Apr 27, 2010)

umc, the detent will soften up.

Also good to hear that I was correct in my assumption that newer models are 'fixed'.


----------



## RlxdN10sity (May 3, 2010)

I am highly disappointed with this light. I have owned a Surefire E2D LED for quite some time now and have never been more impressed with a flashlight of its size. I expected more from the Saint Minimus based on my previous experience with the E2D.
I have for a long time been using a Coleman w/ Cree emtitter. Very fantastic light at a great price point, like $30.00 or so at Wal-Mart. Its not that I have been dissatisfied with the Coleman I just expected the Saint Minimus to be a significant upgrade and it is a complete disappointment at 5X the cost of the Coleman. I've actually gone back to the Coleman and I'm not sure what to do with the Saint.
Pros:
Surefire name
Aluminum construction
Decent headband

Cons:
1. I have to use both hands to turn it on or otherwise the light will rotate freely in its mount and not turn on. This is a ridiculous shortcoming in my opinion. The reason I use a headlight is so that I can have my hands free to work with. I am more often than not carrying tools or holding something in position with at least one of my hands before needing the light. When it comes time to have light I have to drop everything and reach up with both hands, one to hold it still and the other to rotate the switch.
2. It is weak. The power of this light is dilluted over such an area that it is hardly worth turning on. The Coleman is not rated at nearly the same lumens yet I can rarely use it on high because the reflected light can be glaring at close range. I sometimes am not sure if the Saint is even on at close range in medium indoor ambient conditions. 
3. Costs $150.00 and cannot compete with a $30.00 challenger
4.It eats batteries even in standby. If it has been more than a couple days since I used it last I can be sure that I'll need to put in a new battery if I need to see pass my nose in the dark.
5.There is some sort of wierd halo emitted from the light. If I walk into a dark room I am constantly being distracted by this intense halo that is visible in the periphery of my field of vision. Its just outside of main field of vision, usually it lands on my shoulders. 

I am truly sorry this is not the light I expected it to be. I did not even balk at the price because I have been so happy w/ the E2D. But this is a real crapper coming from Surefire.

PS - I have not read this entire thread before posting, I just had to vent my frustration about this light. I suspect some answers to some of my problems have been or will be addressed.


----------



## carrot (May 3, 2010)

Your issues 1 4 and 5 should be addressed by warranty replacement. Mine does not exhibit any of those issues. Yours has a QA issue that needs to be addressed by Surefire.

As far as the flood beam vs. throw of the Coleman, that is personal preference. However, I find the flood of the Saint to be much more useful as a hiker and for day to day use than a throwy beam such as that on the Coleman. When hiking I tend to use the Saint in its 10-lumen medium mode.

In my opinion, which is certainly different from yours and you are welcome to your own opinion, the Saint is a wonderful light and in fact my favorite light out of my entire (very large) collection.


----------



## RlxdN10sity (May 3, 2010)

carrot said:


> Your issues 1 4 and 5 should be addressed by warranty replacement. Mine does not exhibit any of those issues. Yours has a QA issue that needs to be addressed by Surefire.
> 
> As far as the flood beam vs. throw of the Coleman, that is personal preference. However, I find the flood of the Saint to be much more useful as a hiker and for day to day use than a throwy beam such as that on the Coleman. When hiking I tend to use the Saint in its 10-lumen medium mode.



Well if 1,4 and 5 can be eliminated I may be able to get along with 2 and 3. But I think for my purposes it falls short of its price point in performance when compared to the general level of satisfaction I've had with the $30.00 Coleman. I actually can't think of any particular deficiency in the Coleman. I just thought if their head lamp is this good then how awesome must a Surefire headlamp be. 
My E2D is the early version rated at 120 lumens on high, the Saint is rated at 100 lumens on high. There is flat out no comparison between the two, even taking into account that the Saint is a flood and the E2D is a beam. Arrrghh. If I could get E2D performance -20 lumens on a headlamp w/ Saint style level control I'd be overjoyed beyond my own ability to describe. It is actually what I was half way expecting when I bought the thing. :mecry:



carrot said:


> In my opinion, which is certainly different from yours and you are welcome to your own opinion, the Saint is a wonderful light and in fact my favorite light out of my entire (very large) collection.



Do you mean your favorite head lamp out of your entire (very large) head lamp collection or favorite light of all your lights?


----------



## hopkins (May 5, 2010)

RlxdN10sity

I know what you mean when saying you need a good spot light to
illuminate stuff in *a shadowed area* while there are bright windows
or lights nearby preventing eyes from dark adapting.

There is probably a lens of some type that glued onto the Saint
would turn it into a spot light and cure the halo but how to acquire
one would be a task.


An idea
Those little Fresnel lens business card sized magnifiers
could be cut down to size and perhaps glued in the Saints LED aperture
making it a spot light?


----------



## pulstar (May 31, 2010)

umc said:


> This a copy and paste from the other thread since I wanted to say the same thing:
> 
> There was a box from Surefire waiting for me when I got home today and man was I excited to see that, nervous at the same time.
> 
> ...



I've already had a similar experience with Surefire customer service. I'm really wiling to pay extra for that kind of support!

More than a month ago, i went crazy about minimus, i even tried to order it and only being out of stock at my favourite European dealer saved my wallet from being dried again

Then i cooled down a bit and began to search some alternatives. Since i own LX2 and Nitecore Extreme, i've been thinking about some headband, but again, additional weight of these two lights would probably cause pretty wobbly "headlight" which is not acceptable since I need a lamp exclusively for night/evening running on forest trails. This spring my girlfriend bought me a SF F04 diffuser for my LX2. It's great, it gives all new meaning to my LX2, and since i somehow "need" a floddy headlamp i tried it while running. I held LX2 equipped with F04 in my hand and went running. I was astonished how useful the spill was even on low (15 lumen) setting and after a few runs i'm again eager to have a nice headlamp. 
Minimus really fulfills all my need, but it's a bit pricey for my student pocket. Zebraligh H30 also looks interesting, but it's chinese made, has only 1 year warranty, button switch, but on the other hand, it's 1/2 cheaper than Minimus. 

The decisive factor will probably be stability. I need a light which won't bounce in every direction while running. Is with 3.3 ounches(a little less than 100 grams) Minimus comfortable/stable enough for running? Can SF Minimus users confirm that? That's probably the only thing that still prevents me from buying this amazing headlamp.
I've never had a headlamp, but when i buy something, i buy it for a longer period and even it's expensive, warranty, quality and CS justify higher cost IMHO.

Please, report your findings while running a few yards with it...lovecpf


----------



## pulstar (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone?:candle:


----------



## crizyal (Jun 2, 2010)

I am not an avid runner by any stretch of the meaning. That being said my Minimus stays put with any and all vigorous movement including running. I love this headlamp!


----------



## pulstar (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for input! I ordered my own a few hours ago and i can't wait to recieve it:devilpaypal:


----------



## red02 (Jun 6, 2010)

I understand that the minimus is 1xcr123 only. Hows the saint on AAs? Does it use PWM or is it a variable resistor?


----------



## pulstar (Jun 12, 2010)

Yesterday recieved my Minimus. I have to say, it's even better than i expected! It throws quite good, but the output on the high is absolutely massive! I too noticed a pretty hard mid and off detents, but i think they'll soften up. I still haven't had a time to run with it, but i think it fits very well on the head. Plus, there isn't any rectangular reflections coming from my headlamp! Just one question, if headband somehow gets worn out, where can i order a new one, because i think that headband and breath-o-pad aren't covered with SF warranty? I don't expect to need that information any time soon...


----------



## pulstar (Jun 13, 2010)

I took some tailcap current measurements a few hours ago and found very interesting results: On max setting, there was 960mA current draw, bur when i changed the settig just a tiny bit, with barely visible output change, the current was only around 500mA. That means you can get up to two times longer runtime with almost no change in brightness, you only have to be careful not to twist the "potenciometer" all the way up. The current draw when the "wheel" was on middle detent is 70mA, which means that the runtime with fresh SF CR123 cells should be around 20 hours(if we assume that the cell is 1400mAh).

I ran a few kilometers yesterday and the lamp is plenty bright even on "middle" setting(10-15 lumens), it gives you very nice beam (shape of the wide-screen TV ), it reaches very far (up to 40 meters) and has warmer tint than my LX2 (which is actually on the warmer white side, compared to my Nitecore Extreme with XR-E R2).

This headlamp gives a lot for the money, no matter what you are: hiker, runner, maintainance worker...


----------



## J-FRAME (Jun 15, 2010)

I,m almost ready to buy one.But can I run Li-Ion rechargables in it ???


----------



## carrot (Jun 15, 2010)

J-FRAME said:


> I,m almost ready to buy one.But can I run Li-Ion rechargables in it ???


The answer to that is "maybe".

Surefire says don't do it.

Some users report having done it without issues.


----------



## nmiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I got my second one tonight. The first one I returned because of the lousy beam, reflection etc. This unit is short of perfect. I still with Surefire would spend more time trying to smooth out the beam and pick better tints. I guess you can't have everything .


----------



## J-FRAME (Jun 28, 2010)

Well I received my light today and have been using it off and on as in real life.I can find no fault yet. Pretty nice light and with a Surefire warranty.More later maybe ??


----------



## pulstar (May 6, 2011)

Well, strangely, my Minimus started to reflect some light just like some people described it in this thread, so i shipped it back for a repair. Surefire replaced it with a brand new unit, a redesigned one. It has a few changes: Knurled knobes, battery cap is a lot smaller and there is no detent to "tell" you when you hit the 10 lumen mark. The light also goes low - VERY low! You almost can't notice if it's even turned on!  

But it also came with one really annoying thing. It twists (moves)even if i just want to adjust the brightness. I really don't wanna send the light back again, because of the shipping costs, plus i would again have to wait more than a month for replacement. Are there any solutions to stiffen the light a bit, that it won't be so easily moveable?


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 7, 2011)

pulstar said:


> Well, strangely, my Minimus started to reflect some light just like some people described it in this thread, so i shipped it back for a repair. Surefire replaced it with a brand new unit, a redesigned one. It has a few changes: Knurled knobes, battery cap is a lot smaller and there is no detent to "tell" you when you hit the 10 lumen mark. The light also goes low - VERY low! You almost can't notice if it's even turned on!
> 
> But it also came with one really annoying thing. It twists (moves)even if i just want to adjust the brightness. I really don't wanna send the light back again, because of the shipping costs, plus i would again have to wait more than a month for replacement. Are there any solutions to stiffen the light a bit, that it won't be so easily moveable?


 

Thank you for posting this. I am not sure I want to deal with this so I am going to continue and ask and learn about other lights. Surefire is my go to and love, but I might have to pass on the headlamp.


----------



## Bolster (May 7, 2011)

Every time I'm just about to pull the trigger for a SF Minimus, I run into another one of these threads that are very explicit about the light's critical drawbacks. I keep waiting for "the next version" where all the drawbacks will be addressed. Maybe when the AA version or the warm version comes out...


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 7, 2011)

yes. I have noticed that too. Some other threads too I have seen people just being happy in certain situations with this light. I would think the light should serve more than one situation or circumstance. 

The video for the light seems to be misleading to me at least about it being used in the outdoors.


----------



## Jerimoth (May 7, 2011)

I have the regular Saint and I'm trying to return it to its original Minimus state. Does anybody know how to detach the over-the-top head strap from Saint?


----------



## Bolster (May 8, 2011)

I've paid close attention to the Saint-postings the last couple of months and I think if I were going on a backpack trip, I'd want a Saint. Seems to do "backpacky" things very well.


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 8, 2011)

Bolster said:


> I've paid close attention to the Saint-postings the last couple of months and I think if I were going on a backpack trip, I'd want a Saint. Seems to do "backpacky" things very well.


 
Huh? Not sure about the distance the light will carry or be able to spot things is what I have read for a little bit though.....I would sure like to try one out and I would know for sure. Beam shots would be cool and cool if they could be compared to the tikka plus (older version).


----------



## spock (May 8, 2011)

bought this light and like rlxdn10sity (post 05-03-10) am very disappointed with it. i also have an e2d led and it is fantastic. 
1. it takes two hands to turn it off or on. spins in the mount.
2. at 1/2 power, it is too weak to use. it has to be fully on to be useful.
3. no detents at all.
4. my pt eos blows it away in real use. the beam angles are not the same of course.
5. the mount and headband are excellent for comfort.
6. it turns in the mount when you change power levels. you must constantly reset beam angle. this
drives you crazy. if you try to reduce power some, the beam aims up at the ceiling.

don't know what to do. may try to return it. will follow this thread for more comments.


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 8, 2011)

spock said:


> bought this light and like rlxdn10sity (post 05-03-10) am very disappointed with it. i also have an e2d led and it is fantastic.
> 1. it takes two hands to turn it off or on. spins in the mount.
> 2. at 1/2 power, it is too weak to use. it has to be fully on to be useful.
> 3. no detents at all.
> ...


 
I have read that about it spinning. I am concerned that the saint might be too fussy I guess out there using it. 

Can you explain more about your #4? 

Do you have any experience with zebra H31?


----------



## spock (May 8, 2011)

5150bronco the two lights are different. surefire build quality is superior. my pt eos has a more narrow hotspot with good flood. saint is wide flood. my 70lm pt has more yellow in the beam with good color rendition. i use it to work around the house on mostly electrical wiring and plumbing(close up work). one handed adjustment is a must for me( both power level and beam aim). i also walk with it at night. never used any zebra light.


----------



## pulstar (May 8, 2011)

I found a solution that prevent the light from spinning when adjusting the level knob. I put a very thin O-ring between plastic holder and aluminium body that stiffens the operation. I can still twist the light, but i have to put much more effort for that . And since i usually don't change the beam angle a lot, that is no problem for me. Atleast the light stays still when i try to change the brightness Other than that, redesigned sample clearly beats the "original" minimus. I think that my replacement is even brighter than previous one. I can't see noticeable difference in brightness between my Quark Mini XPG and Minimus, while doing celling bounce test.


----------



## Bolster (May 8, 2011)

5150Bronco said:


> Beam shots would be cool ....



There are lots of beamshots of the Saint (tho not against the Tikka); see the Flood Beam Headlamp thread linked in my sig line.


----------



## Robertesq1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Bolster said:


> There are lots of beamshots of the Saint (tho not against the Tikka); see the Flood Beam Headlamp thread linked in my sig line.


 
I had reflection problems and called Surefire and they gave me a RMA to send the minimus in to them to look at, fix, replace.

I got a new one in the mail but it is the old style and has exactly the same problems the old one had  Question, did the members who got replacements, were they the new model (screw style cap and dimpled knob)








or old style?


----------



## Stainz (Jul 23, 2011)

I paid for my Minimus with Pappy's Day denaro's from #1 son, so mine was nearly free... and I am a lot more picky, oddly enough, about freebies! To be blunt - mine, knurled knobs, is fine - just the nagging two-hands to adjust beam position and power. I will try the O-ring trick, but, to me, it isn't that big a deal. I find it's attributes far outweigh that minor inconvenience. I did note a bit of spill - in the mirror - on my rather large beak - it was the edge of the beam (I told you I had a big nose!) - but no glare with reading glasses and laying upside down while using it under my wife's car dashboard - great aid there. I am one happy guy - and my wife likes it in the attic, too - going through junk! I will take it on vacation and when camping - next time!!

Stainz


----------



## Stainz (Jul 26, 2011)

A trip to Ace scored a 1/16" x 3/4" ID O-ring - $.52 OTD. Removed the battery cap and the cap securing ring, installed the O-ring, and replaced the cap ring - slight additional drag is 'just right'. You can adjust the brightness level without moving the light - unless you hit the extremes. Great tip - thanks!

Stainz

PS Oh - a 5/64" x 13/16" might be ideal...


----------



## NOREAT (Sep 14, 2011)

For the ajusting beam angle/brightness at the same time problem, is there a way you can take the brightness knob off and lube the threads?


----------



## vtunderground (Sep 14, 2011)

NOREAT said:


> For the ajusting beam angle/brightness at the same time problem, is there a way you can take the brightness knob off and lube the threads?


 
No, it can't be removed. You could probably use some of the spray silicon lube, though.


----------



## pulstar (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, even my replacement minimus developed odd reflection phenomenom. Strangely, it was completely fine when i recieved it half a year ago. Damn, now i have even worse headlamp: first atleast stayed in place when i tried to set the brightness...  I don't know, maybe i just have a bit of a bad luck, but on the other hand, i'm not alone with that problem. Surefire really needs to do something about those two issues. I don't have long nose, but i usually wear bright colors (i use my Minimus for running) and reflecting glare from my shoulders really messes up my vision. 
What do you think guys? Should i send it back once more (and pay expensice shipping and import duties when it comes back)?


----------



## Quiksilver (Oct 24, 2011)

Just got my Surefire Saint today.

I have none of the problems listed in this thread.


----------



## pulstar (Oct 24, 2011)

Great,

i hope you'll enjoy it! It's a great headlamp, but some samples have a few small issues... I'll still use it every day


----------

